# Wirbelwind Barbar



## Brutus Warhammer (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich den wirbelwind beim barbaren in d2 richtig anwende?

Wenn ich auf nen Gegner klicke verschwindet zwar massig mana er "dreht" sich aber nicht. Klicke ich auf freies Gelände wirbelt er zwar, aber mit ein paar Sek auf leeren Gelände wirbeln gewinne ich natürlich nix.

Mfg


----------



## the-pulse (14. Juli 2008)

du musst hinter die gegner klicken

der wirbelwind geht dorthin wo du hinklickst ... wenn du nun auf einen gegner genau neben dir klickst passiert ... nix

der is ganz hilfreich wennst mal ne ganze masse an gegnern wiedermal um dich hast, einfach rausklicken und schon sterben die gegner während du am weg raus bist (wobei in der situation wenns heikel is doch der sprungangriff angesagter wäre)


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (14. Juli 2008)

the-pulse schrieb:


> du musst hinter die gegner klicken
> 
> der wirbelwind geht dorthin wo du hinklickst ... wenn du nun auf einen gegner genau neben dir klickst passiert ... nix
> 
> der is ganz hilfreich wennst mal ne ganze masse an gegnern wiedermal um dich hast, einfach rausklicken und schon sterben die gegner während du am weg raus bist (wobei in der situation wenns heikel is doch der sprungangriff angesagter wäre)



Hmm. Wenn mans recht bedenkt war das eigentlich logisch, irgendwie kommt man auf das naheliegendste manchmal zuletzt. xD

Welchen Energiewert würdet ihr für eine Skillung anstreben die auf Wirbelwind geht?
Momentan wirbele ich zweimal und das mana ist alle, ich glaub das ist ziemlich suboptimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei ich auch noch kein max level habe, aber ich würde gern wissen auf welchen wert ich beim leveln hinarbeiten sollte)


----------



## Eranel (15. Juli 2008)

Du bist Barbar und keine Zauberin. Energie braucht man nicht. Man braucht hier vor allem Manaabsaugung. WW braucht zwar ziemlich viel Mana, allerdings triffst du viele Gegner und somit holn sich die Kosten schnell wieder rein. Außerdem noch genügend Schaden, sonst bringts ja nichts.
Der Manapool steigt halt noch durch Items, aber viel braucht man wie gesagt eigentlich nicht.

Weiß nicht welches Level du hast, aber zu Anfang findet man genügend Manaabsaugung nur schwerlich, würde WW Barbar deshalb auch nicht unbedingt als ersten Charakter empfehlen. Weil eben als WW Barbar ohne ständig wirbeln zu können ist man ziemlich hilflos.


----------



## jolk (15. Juli 2008)

Manald-Heilungl / Manald Heal
Ring

Benötigtes Level: 15
Char-Farbe: Orange
4-7% abgesaugtes Mana pro Treffer
Leben wieder auffüllen +5-8
+20 zu Leben
Mana Regenerieren +20%

1.mann kann auch shift gedrückthalten und dann wirbeln
2.ist z.b. nicht schlecht aber du brauchst sowohl mana wie auch life leech
3.life leech ist auch wichtig


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn der WW barb eine schöne sache ist, falls du Patch 1.10 + drauf haben solltest empfehle ich dir einen Fury barbar. Der Macht mehr schaden, teilt mehr aus und ist sehr schnell dabei^^. WW Barbs gibts kaum noch. Falls du SP spielst, dann ja, da kannste ordentlich rumwirblen.

mfg


----------



## Eranel (15. Juli 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Manald-Heilungl / Manald Heal
> Ring
> 
> Benötigtes Level: 15
> ...



1. Hab ich auch immer so gemacht. WW rechts. Links die Schreie + Sprung.

2+3.Er fragte ja wieviel Energie er braucht. Klar braucht man jeden Menge Lifeleech, vor allem wenn man auf Hölle länger als einen WW leben will.




DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Auch wenn der WW barb eine schöne sache ist, falls du Patch 1.10 + drauf haben solltest empfehle ich dir einen Fury barbar. Der Macht mehr schaden, teilt mehr aus und ist sehr schnell dabei^^. WW Barbs gibts kaum noch. Falls du SP spielst, dann ja, da kannste ordentlich rumwirblen.
> 
> mfg



WW Barbs gab es und gibt es immernoch zu hauf. Klar ist aber das Fury und Amok Barbs besseren Schaden in Alp/Hölle machen. Aber nichtzuletzt zählt bei Diablo der Spaß und nichtzuletzt deshalb gibt soviele Builds wie Sterne am Nachhimmel.


----------



## Donmo (15. Juli 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> 2+3.Er fragte ja wieviel Energie er braucht. Klar braucht man jeden Menge Lifeleech, vor allem wenn man auf Hölle länger als einen WW leben will.


Oh ja, 
wenn man nicht genug Manaleech hat, kann man nicht wirbeln.
Wenn man nicht wirbeln kann, leecht man kein Leben.
Wenn man kein Leben leecht, ist man sofort tot.

Ein herrlicher Spielstil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne ich ähnlich vom Fanazeallot, nur der braucht sogut wie kein Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (17. Juli 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> WW Barbs gab es und gibt es immernoch zu hauf. Klar ist aber das Fury und Amok Barbs besseren Schaden in Alp/Hölle machen. Aber nichtzuletzt zählt bei Diablo der Spaß und nichtzuletzt deshalb gibt soviele Builds wie Sterne am Nachhimmel.



Also nur mal so ... wirbler bevorzug ich im bnet mehr wie fury ... denn für fury brauchst nicht son imba equip ... bim wirbeln siehts da anders aus ...


----------



## attake (17. Juli 2008)

die *alt* taste gedrückt halten beim wirbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   verhindert das man gegner anklickt und man kann so super ziehlgenau wirbeln ^^


----------



## masaeN (18. Juli 2008)

also wenn ich wirble muss ich meine finger auf den F taten haben ...


----------



## oneq (19. Juli 2008)

Ob nun Wirbler oder Frenzy hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
Frenzy ist schwieriger zu handhaben, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man zwei gute Weapons braucht, beim WW-Barb dagegen reicht eine.
Frenzy kann als einziger Barbar in annehmbarem Speed über-Tristram clearen.
WW dagegen hat das Potenzial im PvP alles zu rocken und ist im PvM ersten leichter zu handlen und zweitens von den Items her kostengünstiger.
Ist also wie immer alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.
(Ich bevorzuge auch WW-Barbs im PvP, da sie wegen des schicken RWs Doom gegen Meelees einfach imba sind^^ Da kann keine noch so gute Java oder Smiter mithalten.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Ist wie der Wirbelwind beim Klingenmeister in WC... einfach auf den Punkt im Gebiet klicken, und er rast dorthin.


----------

